# Pursuit of Power part 2



## Nura Shinryu (May 11, 2017)

Main character Nura Shinryu is looking to defeat a demon called "The third" and has gathered a force of his own soldiers and mercenaries. (the RPers that join)


Nura is rich enough to own his own island(Satsuan) which has a small city of around 5000 inhabitants who peacefully live there. The demons Nura was looking for came and attacked him on his island, since the power of the third's sword has the ability to resurrect the demons the island was overwhelmed and Nura, the soldiers, mercenaries and the inhabitants that survived headed to the main island by boat. Roughlly 1,200 of the islands inhabitants died during the battle.


If you want the full details, mind you it's one hell of a long read you can search for the original pursuit of power in the search box. Focus on my posts(Nura Shinryu)and Yarazarus since we're the main creators of the thread if you wanna skim through it.


A few changes from the previous thread:
The island didn't get destroyed(Is currently occupied by the demons) and everyone wasn't revived.


RULES

If any power comes off as too strong in comparison to the monsters we're facing it will be invalidated i.e don't try to one hit kill everything and have near immune shields on constantly (temporary is fine or having a realistic drawback to the ability)


What is happening now:

After arriving on the main island(Oshima) and stopping the demons that were assaulting the city, the mayor of the main island comes to thank the mercenaries and special forces for risking their lives to save the city and to pay tribute to those that died in the battle. (soldiers and citizens)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2017)

This seems familiar


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 12, 2017)

Fell Khan have return and seek out  Nura Shinryu and Yarazarus with his 4 red robed individual holding an chest of black Iron and silver inlay bound in chains and locked


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 13, 2017)

The demons were finally pushed back but the battle had clearly taken its toll on the main island. Debris from the battered buildings littered the ground and the scent of death still hung in the air. For everyone to escape from Satsuan, only to reach the main island of Oshima and find that it was under attack as well... but somehow everyone managed through it all... well, almost everyone anyway.

_Is all this just to lure out Nura? Or is The Third simply enjoying the act of toying around with us..._

Lost in his thoughts and still recovering from the battle, Yaruzaru watches everyone talk about what had just transpired while resting on the ground near the group. His gaze wearily turns to his surroundings to look at just how much damage the demons caused. Yaruzaru can't help but feel guilty about the fact that he was used to fuel the chaos that had occurred. He tries to convince himself that it was not his doing but he still feels somewhat responsible.

The dark clouds covering the city slowly begin to fade, allowing daylight to wash over the area and he tilts his head back to stare at the sky in silent thought. Despite winning the battle he does not feel like they accomplished anything but he allows himself to feel relieved that it is over.

The feeling of a familiar presence soon snaps him out of his daydream and he turns his head to see the five individuals that had just arrived. He has to stare for a moment but he seems to recognize one of them. Picking himself up off the ground, he tries to get Fell Khan's attention with a quick wave before slowly walking over to him.

Yaruzaru stops a few feet away from them and nervously looks at the four robed individuals with Fell Khan along with the chest they are carrying.

"...Hey, wasn't sure what happened to you after everyone evacuated from the island, though i'm glad to see you made it out ok. Where have you been all this time anyway?"

While not quite wanting to ask Fell Khan about the robed individuals or the chest at the moment, in his curiosity he discreetly tries to see what he can sense from them anyway. He absently looks at each of them, not making any obvious gestures or movements while he speaks with Fell Khan.

(Sensing for any forms of magic or energy that they may have)


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 13, 2017)

As you look upon the Red robed Individuals you see at there faces are covered with an metal skull mask, as use your magic senses on them you feel the cold shadow of death but also some form of life force  from them (Undead) but chest on the other hand it have magic wards on it witch you may find hard to pierce to see what lay within it

Fell Khan walk to Yaruzaru not much have change from the last time you had meet the Gnoll still he wears his worn dark red cloak and heavy robes and the dark taloned gauntlet.

"Greeting Yaruzaru It have been long, I have an gift of knowledge if you or Nura Shinryu will take it?"

Fell stand and wait for the an answer


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 13, 2017)

The eerie feeling he gets from the four robed individuals makes Yaruzaru feel a little apprehensive about them. Strangely though, the fact that he cannot sense anything at all from the ominous chest they are carrying, seems to unsettle him even more than the four strangers. He displays a worried look for a moment but not wanting to seem rude he appears to calm himself in order to reply to Fell Khan.

"A gift of knowledge? Hmm, well it depends on what that knowledge is and whether or not we have a use for it i guess. What exactly is this knowledge you're talking about?"

Yaruzaru looks around briefly from where he is for any sight of Nura but doesn't see him around.

" ...and if you wanted to see Nura, i don't think he's here at the moment."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 13, 2017)

Fell Khan takes his time to look at Yaruzaru and try to read his face, then he walks to the chest and waves Yaruzaru over to the chest.

With a whisper  "This chest holds tomes of demonic lore and other things, knowledge is power and sometimes comes with a price of body, mind and soul to those who are too weak to hold this knowledge."

Fell Khan take a step back and say "In times like now a soul is very likely to darken and the heart can become as ice to the world around them."

Fell khan look to Yaruzaru see what he have to say


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 13, 2017)

Yaruzaru displays a confused look on his face when Fell Khan tries to read his expression and after hearing a somewhat cryptic explanation of what this "knowledge" is he takes a few moments to think on the words before replying.

"So whatever is in this chest holds knowledge about the demons we have been fighting? If so, i'm sure Nura and the rest of us would need that sort of information."

He pauses to stare at the chest, the conflicting feelings of interest and foreboding he is getting from it only makes him more curious as to its contents.

"...but am i right in saying that this knowledge comes with some risk attached to it? At least that's what it feels like you're trying to tell me."

Yaruzaru can't help the nagging feeling that Fell Khan is hiding something other than whatever is inside the chest but he ignores his wondering thoughts to avoid falling into the trap of speculation.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 13, 2017)

Fell Khan feels at though it may not be time for him to show Yaruzaru what the chest holds

"Yes there are risks and the risks are not yours to take, Nura is the one to take them as he is the hunter and if he wish to know more of his prey then he will take it"

"but what of the island and you I hope you are well?


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 13, 2017)

"I'm sure Nura will be interested in information like that, especially if it helps us to deal with The Third... whenever Nura decides to show up that is, he always seems to wander off when we need him..."

Yaruzaru's thoughts take him back to where the demons had him the whole time during the battle on Oshima when Fell Khan asks if he is well. Not wanting to bring up what has past he decides to avoid talking about it.

"Well, i'm more or less fine aside from being a bit exhausted from all that has been going on... and the island... well i think the carnage speaks for itself."
He lazily gestures a hand at the surrounding area as he speaks about the state of the island.

"The demons pretty much tried to wipe it off the map... and us. We got through it somehow but i don't think we can keep this up if we are just going to continue prostrating ourselves for The Third and his lackeys."

The expression on Yaruzaru's face and the tone of his voice show a hint of frustration as he speaks, though he does his best to hide it. Once he finishes speaking, Yaruzaru closes his eyes briefly before opening them again, quickly regaining a calmer look.

"In any case we should probably take a breather for now and check our options after everyone has had time to rest. Will you be coming along with us again? We could definitely use your help and the help of your... friends..."
He still looks apprehensive toward the four robed individuals given what he had sensed from them earlier.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 14, 2017)

Fell Khan look around still talking to Yaruzaru

"Yes there will be a time to rebuild and retake what was lost but come to my ship if wish to feed and rest?"

Fell Khan seeing Jin turn face him

"Greeting Jin how have you been? and you may come if you wish"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 15, 2017)

"Wait, you have your own ship? Hmm, well I guess that explains how you got off the island but I'm going to stick around here for the time being. The people here will be trying to rebuild and I'd like to be here to help out if the demons decide to try anything again. Besides, I'm still waiting for Nura as I'd like to know if he has any plans regarding the demons." Yaruzaru replies.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 15, 2017)

"Well half mine in truth the dear  captain holds power over ship and her craw but he is at my summons then I wish to travel the seas"

"I will wait with you and Jin until night falls then I will go back to the ship"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 15, 2017)

The commander of the soldiers Yubie, continues talking with her team a short distance away from the others.

Yubie - "Don't worry about it Seiji, you did well considering the situation."

Seiji(Male/soldier) - "But we lost so many that I feel like we weren't of much use."

Soldier - "... and Jason... why... why did he have to die like that. I'm going to have to go tell his family that you killed him...how are you going to take responsibility?"

*(Past)Flashback to the battle on the island of Satsuan against the demons.*

Under the control of one of the attacking demons, Jason had just killed two soldiers and was charging at Yubie with a knife from one of their corpses. She could see a small tear running down the side of his face. The expression on Jason's face showed his suffering, that he didn't want to hurt anyone else. She knew she had to be the one to do it...

*(Present) In the park where the soldiers and mercenaries are*

All the soldiers watch as Yubie looks down, briefly closing her eyes. She then raises her head and calmly walks up to the soldier. It appears as if she is about to walk past his right side but stops beside him and puts her hand on his shoulder.

Yubie - "Tadao... remember the time when Nura made us do survival training. We had to stay in that forest full of those mosquitoes and there were so many ants and bugs too. Me, you and Jason were trying to swat them away from the team, taking turns and having fun all night...

Tadao(Male/soldier) - " Y-yeah..." He looks down for a moment, remembering the good times.

Yubie - " Jason was a great soldier... but if you ever disrespect me like that again, there will be consequences." Her left eye goes completely black and she stares at him for a moment. His expression turns pale as he stares into Yubie’s left eye. After a brief moment, she looks straight ahead, staring into the distance as she walks off on her own.

After Yubie walks off one of the soldiers speaks.

Soldier(Male) - "...I've only ever seen her eye like that once before." The other soldiers look at him as he speaks.

“Remember when we first started our survival training and we had to share that cramped building. I had to leave the building for… reasons…”

*(Past)Flashback to when the soldiers were doing survival training*

The soldiers are at a training facility for their survival training. A cramped building where there isn't much space for them to share. A phone vibrates from under one soldier’s pillow on his bunk-bed and he takes it out to check it.

(Text message) - " Hey honey, I heard you were feeling down, maybe this will perk you up. Don't get in trouble x."

He sneaks out of the building, using his usual route to avoid getting caught. After going some distance away from the building he starts to hear clashing in the distance and follows the noise to find where it’s coming from. He follows the sound until he sees Nura and Yubie, supposedly sparring with swords in what looks like a small arena with pillars surrounding it. The soldier stays hidden in the brush outside the arena to avoid being seen and watches them fight. It looks like there are medics on either side watching and also what seems to be a researcher doing data analysis on the fight.

Nura seems to have the advantage, parrying most of Yubie's attacks and at times pushing her back but after a few exchanges, Yubie catches Nura off guard and cuts right through his stomach, leaving a deep wound. Yubie stops attacking and looks at the blood leaving the wound.

Yubie - "Are you ok?"

Nura is on one knee with one hand on his stomach, with blood dripping through his fingers. Yubie stands up straight and rests the blunt end of the sword on her shoulder and sighs.

Yubie - "You guys should probably see to him you know, he looks in bad shape." She says as she looks over to the medic near her.

The medics continue to stand there while looking concerned.

Yubie - "Good fight but you leave too many openings. As we fought it became easier to read your moves.” She sounds like she is trying to advise him as she speaks.

Yubie - “So I guess we won’t be working together after all.”

Yubie starts walking off.

The Soldier who is still hiding in the brush thinks to himself as he watches.
_Should have guessed, our commander was too much for him._

He turns around to head back to the building where the rest of the soldiers are.

A smile appears on Nura’s face but no one else can see this.

Female medic - “Sir please calm down.”

Yubie - “Huh?”

Sensing a completely different presence behind her she instinctively turns to block.

Nura - “You should get serious.” The force behind the attack is so great that Yubie struggles to maintain her footing. Yubie sees his appearance gradually change and the wound on his stomach seems to heal. Nura’s short hair grows in length and his clothes dye themselves black as he dons a more fearsome appearance.

As Yubie is blocking, the center of her blade cracks. The soldier hears the loud clash as he is walking away and he turns around to return to where he was in the brush, only to see Yubie struggling against Nura’s attack.

Yubie manages to push Nura back with her blade but Nura quickly recovers. She briefly sees a purple aura flash at Nura’s feet before he moves toward her at shocking speed, pushing her back into one of the arena pillars. Nura continues to assault Yubie against one of the arena’s pillars, leaving a large dent in the pillar that Yubie gets pushed into while trying to guard herself.

_I don’t believe it, she was overwhelming him a moment ago, what’s going on?_
The soldier thinks to himself as he watches.

Nura finds an opening and is about to deeply wound Yubie with his blade but her left eye suddenly turns completely black as she is cut.

Nura - " ... "

Nura appears to disappear and reappear in the middle of the arena.

“Noow we’re talking.”

Yubie goes into a fit of rage and charges at Nura. She swings wildly to try and land a blow but none of her swings hit, whereas Nura appears to be constantly cutting her with a barrage of attacks all over her body. Suddenly, Yubie’s sword breaks.

Nura - “You just don't give up do you?”

Yubie digs what’s left of her sword into the ground to stop herself from falling and drops to one knee. She is barely grasping for air while looking at the ground with a look of confusion as her left eye returns to its normal color.

Nura - “Your power doesn’t last very long, you still need to improve. From the looks of it, you can only take so much pain before-”

All the injuries that Nura gave her simultaneously seem to have a large effect on her all at once.

Nura - “You start to feel; that pain again.”

Yubie writhes in pain on the ground, rolling onto one side and curls up in a fetal position, covering her sides.

The soldier thinks to himself in shock.
_We are way out of his league_

The scenery suddenly changes as if the arena was never there. Yubie’s pain suddenly disappears, with no visible injuries on her, even the sword is no longer broken.

Nura - “My power is the power of illusion. I can project physical and mental illusions. Depending on how deeply I effect your mind, it can be as bad as what you just experienced.”

Nura kneels down to help Yubie up.

Nura - “Tell your team, you start work as of tomorrow.”

*(Present) In the park where the soldiers and mercenaries are*

Soldier 1(Female)- “So what did your wife send you Akemi?” She says with a grin.

Another of the soldiers speaks before he can reply.

Soldier 2(Female) - “Yeah yeah what did she send you so late at night, what happened to not keeping secrets.”

Akemi stands there awkwardly, not knowing what to say, while the two soldiers start laughing. Before long all the soldiers are laughing.

Soldier 3(Female) - “But seriously, what did she send you?”

*Not too far from the park where the soldiers and mercenaries are*

Yubie who is still walking through the city comes across Nura who is accompanied by three assistants who are walking behind him, holding a lot of bags and some equipment. There is also an elderly man and woman as well as a young lady walking alongside Nura. Two boys, one of them who is holding a ball start to run ahead of the group. Nura notices Yubie walking past but he decides to leave her be, as she looks like she is deep in thought.

Woman - “Eriko, Rei, don’t go where I can't see you.”

Elderly woman - “Hana you worry too much.”

Hana - “Reminds me of when you did it to me, mom.”

They both look on happily as the kids run around.

Elderly man - “Me and Maiya were thinking of having a festival in a few days, to show that we are still standing strong.”

Nura - “Sure Botan, we'll have it near the port and pay tribute to everyone who has died.”

Nura and the group he is with soon reach the park where the soldiers and the mercenaries are. The soldiers seem to be joking around as Nura comes into view.

Soldier - “Hey, isn't that Nura and the mayor?”

The Soldiers look over to see Nura and the people he is with. They watch as the two boys run into the park and surprisingly lift large debris to create makeshift goalposts.

Akemi  - “Woah, these kids... am I really seeing this.”

The assistants walk ahead of Nura and the mayor. They start laying out food and drink on a table that one of them was carrying. Alcohol, juice, meat, sandwiches, salads, they seem to have brought a surprising amount of food with them. The soldiers get up, looking visibly hungry.

Female maid - “Please enjoy.” She says toward the soldiers and mercenaries.

The group that Nura is with, approach the soldiers and the mercenaries.

Botan(Mayor) - ”You worked so hard, it's the least we can do.”

The kids interrupt their play to get some food as well and everyone eats together.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 15, 2017)

Fell Khan move to food take up a plate and takes a pick of the meats on the table and giving thanks to the assistants.


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 15, 2017)

Seeing Nura arrive with the others, Yaruzaru thinks about talking to Nura to ask what's going on but not wanting to interrupt the mood he decides that it can wait till later. He goes up to the table and looks over at what is on offer. After scanning his options he takes a little bit of everything as he moves around the table. He bows his head briefly at the assistants as thanks before he throws a piece of meat into his mouth and goes back to sit near Fell Khan.

"Well I guess with Nura here I won't have to worry too much about the demons for now. Though, with food out of the equation-"

He starts putting a mix of the food he gathered together in his mouth and quickly chows it down before he continues.

"If I do visit your ship, it'll likely just be for a tour instead. You said something about the captain being at your summons? Does he owe you a favor or something?"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 15, 2017)

"Well I have to ask the good captain if you can have a full tour of his ship but yes he own me favour but I try not to hold it over him"

"are the demons hunting Nura or this people?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 15, 2017)

"Sounds pretty useful to have a ship at your beck and call though."

Yaruzaru looks over at Nura and the soldiers for a moment before speaking to Fell Khan, lowering his voice enough that it won't be heard past the sound of all the chatter around the table.
"Well, if you ask me, I think that the demons are only after Nura. I can't be sure of it but everything they have done seems targetted at him in some way. I hope I'm wrong, but it does make me think about what they could be after. Though, maybe they *are* just killing for the sport of it."

Yaruzaru begins to speak normally again.

"Well anyway, I have been meaning to ask you about something but I didn't want to sound rude at the time."

Yaruzaru flicks his head in the direction of where the four robed individuals are.
"Who are those guys that came with you? I've been getting a bad feeling from them ever since they arrived."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 15, 2017)

looking Yaruzaru in the eyes

"there are mindless thralls under my control, I feel we walk different paths you and Jin"

Fell Khan eat  some food and waits for Yaruzaru and Jin see what there have to say


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 15, 2017)

Yaruzaru is visibly unsettled for a moment and stops eating to look back over at the thralls again. He suddenly looks more alert compared to how relaxed he was when he was eating.

"Well, that would certainly explain what I'm feeling from them... You'd think that you would be more careful saying something like that around here, especially when we are in a world plagued by demons. People are liable to think of you as one of them."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 15, 2017)

"There will come a time then I will overstay my welcome but I still wish to help in my own way and Nura can't turn down any help unless his pride is at great"

turning his head to Jin

"Stop playing with your toys and come sit with us as wish to talk to you"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 15, 2017)

"Trust me, Nura needs all the help he can get considering what happened back on Satsuan."

Yaruzaru chuckles when Fell Khan calls Jin's shield a toy and seems to relax again.
- That "toy", may just save your life one day, he's very good with his tech you know.

Yaruzaru looks over at Jin who looks to be thinking to himself before turning back to Fell Khan.
"but I don't think he can hear you, probably a lot on his mind. I'm sure he'll get something to eat if he wants to. Though I'm surprised any of us even have an appetite after all this actually." He says as he continues eating what little food he has left.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 15, 2017)

"Maybe it will if its user trusts me?"

Fell Khan get up to walk up to Jin

"Jin do you fear me, I know you can hear me and I know that you know what I do, as I do feel that you are a hunter, not just any hunter, but a hunter of the unnatural"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 15, 2017)

Yaruzaru gets some juice from the table while listening to Fell Khan talk with Jin. As he gets back to where he was sitting he makes sure to talk loud and clearly enough that even The Third, would be sure to hear him.

"I think he's asking what you think of him, Jin. Don't tell me that those large ears are just for show." He smiles a little and points at his own ears as he says this.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 15, 2017)

"I'll leave you to play with your toys Jin time will reveal all in good time"

Fell Khan walk away from jin and back to Yaruzaru

"I feel like having a drink and Yaruzaru is there any  thing more wish to know?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 15, 2017)

"Well, I didn't see much of your magic back on Satsuan, now that I think about it. I'm kind of reluctant to ask given the company you keep... but I* am* curious about your magic. I have seen a few different forms of magic before but yours is somewhat new to me. Maybe you could indulge me with a demonstration?"

Yaruzaru's tail slowly swishes behind him as he speaks.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 16, 2017)

Nura stops his conversation with the mayor and stares directly at Jin as he sits down

Nura looks at jin recalling a dream he had and speaks out loud to him

'I had a dream where I saw you destroying my whole island, Satsuan'

Rei upon hearing that looks up at Nura as he's eating

'really? he destroyed your whole island'

Nura slowly shakes his head

'well in my dream he somehow revived everyone as well'

Rei's pondering to himself 

'well that doesn't make sense why would he destroy the island in the first place'

Nura places his hand on Rei's head

"In this world, there are two types of people... those that burn the world, and those that wanna see the world burn. Bad."


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 16, 2017)

Nura looks back at jin asks 

'so when are you gonna destroy the island?'


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 16, 2017)

On Satsuan island which is currently occupied by the demons one of the soldiers feels a sense of de ja vu

'i feel like this island was destroyed before'


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 16, 2017)

Meanwhile, in an unknown location, a soldier a requests to urgently speak to the third, the third grants his request

the soldier then rushes inside and prostrates himself before the third

'Sir Satsunan island was destroyed'

the thirds mildly tenses his muscles causing cracks to appear on the throne 

'what manner of creature did this? even *I *don't have the power to destroy an island it would take at least '5 tons worth of nuclear bombs' to destroy an island of that size'.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 16, 2017)

Fell Khan seeing Nura Shinryn taking the time to talking Jin turn to Yaruzaru

"Yaruzaru give some time to give the chest to Nura as he is free to be talk with for now before he go miss once more"

Fell Khan get up and give the thralls the command to follow him and move to Nura


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 16, 2017)

Nura stares at fell khan looking at the chest fell khan wants to give him

'what is this... thing and why are you giving it to me?'


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 16, 2017)

Fell Khan look at Nura then to the chest

"It holds Knowledge witch may be of some help to you, if you are willing take it"

Fell Khan drew out an ring of keys

"This is not for just any one to see Nura Shinryu only for your eyes"

Fell Khan hold out the ring of keys to you


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 16, 2017)

Nura takes the ring of keys and chest and signal his maid to collect the items 

'take the keys and chest with you and put it in the usual place'


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 16, 2017)

(Lets me know then you open the chest)

"I hope it will be of help to your  goals, ill take my leave of you now "

Giving  a command to his thralls to go  back to ship, Fell Khan go to Yaruzaru

"What magic would like know more about just the casting or rituals side of magic"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 16, 2017)

"I guess both, how do these rituals of yours work exactly? Most magic I have seen simply involved chanting or drawing on the mana of the caster for their magic. What does yours involve?"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 16, 2017)

"I use rituals over just casting spells by making items like the ones I  use in  the first battle we had to gather, I have a skilled in embedding magic to things but at take a bit more time were just casting it is quicker but find it bit more draining were other arcane arts are less so"

"Rituals come in  many forms and drew power from just as many well spring of the arcane and Divine power there may well be more then we know about"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 16, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> "I use rituals over just casting spells by making items like the ones I  use in  the first battle we had to gather, I have a skilled in embedding magic to things but at take a bit more time were just casting it is quicker but find it bit more draining were other arcane arts are less so"
> 
> "Rituals come in  many forms and drew power from just as many well spring of the arcane and Divine power there may well be more then we know about"



"Ah, that explains why you had so many items with you at the time. Does that mean that you need to craft specific items for your magic? Or can you embed your magic into anything capable of containing it? Though, given what you said it sounds like you can only cast as much as the items you have prepared at any given time..."

Yaruzaru curiously ponders what Fell Khan told him about the magic he uses, recalling back to when he first saw Fell Khan using it. He seems to want to ask more questions but he restrains himself in order to let Fell Khan answer.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 16, 2017)

"Indeed and I use technology as well, it is other side to the save coin as I see it, I have not done much research on mix the two and you have a great understanding how I use my magic"

Fell Khan have a drink

"For me I see magic like painting if know how to mix colours you can make more colours out of what you have and with skill, technique and right tools bring them together make something splendid, what do you thing?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 16, 2017)

"I enjoy finding out about the different types of magic that exist in the world, so I guess that helps me understand it better. It definitely sounds like a good idea to have the technology to back up your magic if all else fails."
Yaruzaru thinks to himself for a moment before continuing.

 "Maybe you could fashion a device capable of holding and generating your magic within it so that you always have a store of energy to call on, like a second container for your mana. I know some people that use technology like that and it seems to work pretty well when combined with magic, though I have no idea how to go about creating such a device."
He scratches his head at the thought, briefly remembering the devices he mentioned.

"Maybe you can ask Jin to make you something." He shrugs

Yaruzaru looks down at the palm of his hand for a moment as he speaks.
"Magic like painting huh? You know, I think that's pretty accurate when concerning magic. We can always learn more I think."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 16, 2017)

"Well I do have my magic paw gun"

Fell Khan rising his right arm with the dark metal taloned gauntlet as the runes are blazing

hear Jin turn to face him

"Yes Jin I do and what you going to do then and I can remake it with time and knowledge"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 16, 2017)

"I'm guessing that is part of the technology you were referring to that you use."
He says to Fell Khan as he shows off his gauntlet.

"It's starting to get dark now so I think I'll take you up on your offer of a tour of that ship of yours. First things first though..."

Yaruzaru goes over to where Nura and the Mayor are and exchanges a few words with them before returning. He has a small radio with him that he holds awkwardly as if never having used one before.

He fiddles with the radio briefly before speaking again.
"Guess I'll figure out how it works in due time, now how about that tour?"


----------



## DiamondVoid (May 16, 2017)

Drax stumbles over to the party of people and introduces himself.

"Hello, I'm Drax. I'm looking for Nura, if any of you know? I saw a sign that said he was hiring mercenaries to kill demons or something..?"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 16, 2017)

"Ho no  the gauntlet let cast and sew off shotgun is the tech part I have MA ah ah ah ah ah"

As Yaruzaru run off to Nura and the Mayor

"Greeting Drax will find Nura over there" Fell Khan point him out for Drax to see


----------



## DiamondVoid (May 16, 2017)

"Oh okay."

Drax presents himself to Nura, "Hello, I am here to accept the demon slaying job if there's an open spot still."


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 16, 2017)

Nura replies
'Yes, of course, we're running low on able troops because of the recent attack rest for today, as of tomorrow all mercenaries and remaining soldiers will be ordered to travel to the training grounds to demonstrate to the new soldiers what we're up against'

Nura pauses for thought

'As for you, however, since you're a new recruit tomorrow will be the day to show what use you will be to your allies, for now, follow fell khan and Yaruzaru I have business to attend to with Botan(Major)'


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 16, 2017)

seeing Yaruzaru back with an radio

"ar good your back, a radio I think we can work it out just fine, we see if can take you on a tour of the ship"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 17, 2017)

"Yeah, just needed a way to get in contact with Nura whenever he's not around. Seems he is making some preparations of his own. We will find out about that tomorrow I guess so let's just rest up for now."
He continues to fiddle with the radio as he speaks.


----------



## DiamondVoid (May 17, 2017)

(Psst, Jin says he can't see any of Nura or Yaru's messages for some reason)


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 17, 2017)

"Very well let make are way"

(DiamondVoid are you come a long?)


----------



## DiamondVoid (May 17, 2017)

(No I'll be leaving this RP, sorry guys)


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 17, 2017)

(np DianondVoid other time =3)

Fell Khan leads the way through city and it many twist and turns to the docks were there are many ship of all sizes.

The fading sun light give the sea an golden and orange glow as night try grip the sky.

Fell Khan points out the ship what is an warship from an age witch have long past.

As you stand before it Fell Khan turn around to you "what do you think?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 18, 2017)

Yaruzaru seems surprised to see that it was a warship that Fell had mentioned.
"Well, not quite what I was expecting when you mentioned that you had a ship. It looks pretty archaic compared to the other ships on the island though. Leaves the impression that you have traveled far in order to get here."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 18, 2017)

Jin looks at the ship and stares at it, with his hand over his mouth, looking like he's thinking of something.

- Hmmm...

He puts the shield away and starts typing something on his left gauntlet, then opens his left palm. A beam of white light emits from there and stops a small distance away, which is focused in the form of a translucent turret, of 3D holographic. He shines the beam everywhere on the ship, and puts those holographic everywhere, until the ship is full of them, on the sides and the deck.
He then glances at Fell Khan :

- I think I can fix this ship, and get it back in shape, with some additional firepower like that.

He points at the intangible holograph of turrets on the ship.

- What do you think ?


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 18, 2017)

"Well a ship is a ship and the dear captain answered the call, I'm very happy at we can get a long"

"Jin you have ask the captain but he is very set in his ways as an older gentleman I hope you understand"

Fell Khan with Yaruzaru and Jin Walk their way to the gangway to ship as you may have feeling some thing is watching you

Fell Khan call out "permission to come aboard the ship"

An voice from the ship cold and gravelly call back "come aboard"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 18, 2017)

Jin shrugs, and lets out a vague smile :

- Fine by me. Classic works, too.

He steps on the ship, following Fell Khan and Yaru, taking a close look at the area and the structure of the ship.
He feels like even if allowed, he probably won't be able to do anything with this sort of old-school ship, and decides to put his ideas with tech aside.
He then walks to Fell :

- Hey, may I ask... where's the bathroom ? I gotta get dressed a bit.


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 18, 2017)

"You'd think the captain would just take the free upgrade to the ship but I can understand having preferences." He says as he looks over the ship

"Though, this ship makes me feel as uneasy as being near those thralls you had with you. May take some getting used to."
Hearing the voice call out doesn't help Yaruzaru's uneasiness but he follows Fell onto the ship anyway.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 18, 2017)

As the group walk on to the deck of ship as sun light fades to night the lantern over the ship ignite with blue flames and then apparition forms in the air of turquoise at of an Captain.

Fell Khan: "This is Captain Ricker Wilhelm and there are my friends Yaruzaru and Jin Lust 4 Sin"

Ricker Wilhelm "Good evening and welcome aboard manticore" Ricker speck in an cold and gravelly voice


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 18, 2017)

Yaruzaru said:


> "You'd think the captain would just take the free upgrade to the ship but I can understand having preferences."


Jin shrugs with a smirk :

- Old habits die hard, I guess, hehehe.

He walks around to check the ship. His hooves cause some quite loud sounds "clomp ! clomp !" every time he makes a step, part of the reason due to his size and weight too.
The snake (his tail) scans around the area as Jin goes, looking cautious and curious, as it sticks its forked tongue out, as if to sense the surroundings. Its hissing noises can be heard similar to a beast growling inside its throat.
After checking the exterior of the ship (together), Jin glances at the snake, as it glances back at him, almost in sync. The two say nothing, only a silent look towards each other, then a slight nod, as if agreeing with Yaru.



Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Fell Khan: "This is Captain Ricker Wilhelm and there are my friends Yaruzaru and Jin Lust 4 Sin"
> 
> Ricker Wilhelm "Good evening and welcome aboard manticore" Ricker speck in an cold and gravelly voice


When he hears Fell Khan's introduction, he chuckles :

- Just call me Jin, pal.

He then glances to the captain :

- Greetings, sir.

He whispers back at Fell Khan, however :

- Hey, mind telling me where's the bathroom ?


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 18, 2017)

Fell Khan "your find it in the guest quarters down them stairs "

An Skeleton in an navy uniform and powdered wig come up from the stairs look at you jin

Ricker Wilhelm "My crewman shall show you way"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 18, 2017)

Jin nods, and follows the skeleton in the uniform, though looking rather uncomfortable, given the fact he was greeted by a ghost, and now is accompanied by a walking skeleton... when he just needs a place to change clothes.

- T-thanks...


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 18, 2017)

The skeleton take you to the end of the corridor and open the last door to the left, let you in to a guest room and points out the toilet witch is a chair with a hole and a bucket with saw dust within it, when the skeleton move to stand on the other side of the door.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 18, 2017)

Jin knows the ship is old-school and everything, but with what he sees in the room, he feels like he's having to try to be polite. Especially when the hosts are... undead.
He looks around, then gets out of the skeleton's sight, and takes off his armors.
With every piece of armor taken off, he lets out a small sigh of relief, feeling so much better without the heavy thing weighing on him.
He then just puts on black shorts (which reach over his knees), and a white loincloth (just below the opening of his pouch), and puts the armor away. Once done, he stretches his arms, legs and tail, as both him and the snake let out a long hiss, before getting out.
He looks back at the high-tech armor in his backpack and smirks.

"Power armor is for pussies."

He then walks off and back to the deck.
Nightfall is coming ; the temperature slightly drops, making him shiver a bit, so he grabs a cloak made of fur and hide, and wears it over him.

"Ha ! Natural fabric is the shit !..."


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 18, 2017)

"So you have a ship full of undead and ghosts. I'm kinda wondering how you have been able to stay at the port without any problems from the soldiers on the island. Either Nura pulled some strings or the people here are so used to demons that seeing a traveler with odd companions doesn't phase them at all."

He tries to poke the captain purely out of curiosity.

"I've never seen a ghost up close before. I guess that 'favor' he owes you is not as clear cut as I thought it may be if he's undead, along with the rest of the crew it seems."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 18, 2017)

Ricker Wilhelm "Or the port guard are weak will and they see what there like to see and at is... see no evil hear no evil speak no evil and at is fine by me"

The ghost reach out touching your hand giving you a chill though out your body

Fell Khan "How I see it, it is clear cut I'm in heed of a ship and the good captain a renewed ship"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 18, 2017)

Yaruzaru chuckles awkwardly when the ghost touches his hand even though he was attempting to poke him in the first place.

"Give the port guard _some_ credit_. _The island is still standing after all. Besides, I doubt they fight demons all day, only to be scared off by a few undead."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 18, 2017)

Ricker Wilhelm "I think you miss understand me"

The ghost wills to become more human and live but still you see him as a ghost but with an  fog of an living men.

Ricker Wilhelm "you have see my true nature witch makes harder trick you other whys should we  have meet you with out the sorcerer you would have see me in other light"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 18, 2017)

Jin stands near the ghost, his arms crossed, while looking at it, feeling kind of uneasy.
The snake tilts its head to a side, seemingly more like curious.
He starts to find it awkward that "bone magic" is included in his list of powers, yet he felt uncomfortable while being around a skeleton.
The thought quickly passes, though, as he turns away and looks into the horizon, once again lost in his thoughts about demons appearing everywhere.
He lets out a silent smirk, thinking about how they're even called "demons", as in creatures of the underworld, and yet mortals like him, the other mercenaries, and even soldiers with just guns, can still fight against at least some of them.

"They give the underworld quite a bad name, heh..."


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 18, 2017)

"As long as you don't try to recruit us as part of your ship I think we can deal with your appearance and behaviour." He chuckles


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 18, 2017)

Ricker Wilhelm "Never been they my self Jin and Yaruzaru only if harm come to my ship will act uncivilised"

Fell khan "As you know one of my secrets would you let us know one your in return Yaruzaru and Jin?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 18, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> "As you know one of my secrets would you let us know one your in return Yaruzaru and Jin?"


Jin raises his eyebrows up and glances at Fell when he's mentioned. He just shrugs and looks super shameless about this, despite saying "magic is for pussies" earlier and pretty much getting everyone triggered.

- I'm an anti-wizard. I mess up their blood and energy to negate their maigc. Sorta like blood magic if you can call it like that.

He's obviously trying not to sounds like "yeah, you heard me, don't even fuck with me with your magic crap", and instead just being super basic about what he can do.

- Anything else you wanna know ?


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 19, 2017)

Fell Khan look at you with paw on chin and the look of thinking

Fell Khan "Blood magic how do you use it and  are you Null born?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 19, 2017)

- I plague their blood with my corruption. Every time they use magic, their blood boil and their vein burst, and their magic nullified because of the pain.

Jin points at his wrist, at his veins. Then, he points at his tail, the horned snake, which is now at his side, looking at Fell Khan, with its tongue sticking out.

- Even though this is basically just my tail, it's actually a sentient creature on its own... sort of. Thing is, I've trained myself... or rather, it, to use magic separately too.

He looks down in shame, trying to smile to make the matter less serious, but he can feel that it probably won't matter at all. If there's any sort of self-consolation for him, at least he tries to do it.

- ... Sorry about my comments earlier, regarding magic and such. Magic isn't for pussies, sorry.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 19, 2017)

Fell Khan "Corruption you say, you mean venom and your blood poisonous to magic user and you and your tail can use magic interesting"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 19, 2017)

Jin nods in agreement :

- Yeah, you can say it like that. Venom. Cuz, ya know... snake.

The snake sticks its tongue out to a side, in a playful manner, as it slightly nods as well.


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 19, 2017)

"So your tail pretty much watches your back. I Guess you don't have to worry too much about any surprises. Can always use an extra pair of eyes when fighting demons that would gladly sneak up and stab you in the back."

"I don't think I really have any secrets that are as interesting as a ship captained by a ghost or Jin's 'tail' and his abilities."

He thinks for a moment.

"Well, where I come from, technology is superior to magic. Most mages give up on magic and use technology now. Especially when concerning conflict as there are many ways of disrupting magic using technology."

"I however, don't want to give up on my magic in favour of something that works better. It would be like having a skill you are really good at but you end up never using it. I prefer to try and improve on my magic, just as those who use technology improved on their devices."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 19, 2017)

Fell Khan "Jin have you try and milking your venom put it in to darts or try turning into gas hmm at may not work"

More Skeletons in navy uniform and powdered wig carrying out table and chairs setting them down other 3 with music instruments.

Ricker Wilhelm set down "come sit, would any one like an drink?" Ricker wave his hand and the skeletons begin to play.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 19, 2017)

Fell Khan "Yaruzaru what is your peoples technology like and what have you been doing to master the art?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 19, 2017)

Jin raises his eyebrows at Yaru mentioning his place.

- Technology can disrupts magic ? I've never heard of such a thing.

He then shakes his head and chuckles :

- But, then again, coming from a guy like me... there're bound to be things I'll miss.

He takes a step away, looking far into the horizon, and chuckles :

- Up until just a while ago, I was like people at your place, alien dude. I was so certain technology was more plausible, and saw nothing good in magic. I just thought of magic as some cheap trick to screw around... and after the entire fight with the demons at the city earlier, I just detested it even more, and blamed every magic-user I saw in my sight. However...

He shakes his head a bit, and chuckles more, as if to make the mood less serious as he goes on.

- I'm starting to swallow my own words earlier now. Magic and technology... neither is superior or inferior. Neither is to burn the world... and neither is for pussies. Yeah, sorry for what I said earlier.

He rests his left hand on the snake's head, as he raises his right hand up, as white aura appears around his hand. The water slowly shifts and rises up, looking like a small plant, then a flower blooming. As he goes on, the flower of water gradually grows up into a large blossom tree. On the surface, beneath it, is a field of flowers, all made of water as well.
While looking at the scene, he responses to Fell Khan :

- "Milk" ?... Because I'm a minotaur ? Har har har, very funny... and, no, I didn't make myself clear. It's my magic, not venom. Can't put it in darts or anything.

He then looks back at Ricker.

- No thanks, I'm good.


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 19, 2017)

Yaru shakes his head in response to Jin's words.
"Let's just forget it ever happened."

Yaruzaru pulls up a seat and watches Jin display his magic.

"I find magic and technology both fascinating myself. I can't help but always wonder what different types of inventions or casters there are in the world. While I don't often use technology myself, I do have an appreciation for what it is capable of."

He looks over to fell and scratches his head in thought for a moment before replying to him.

"Weell, I mainly try to practice new ways of deploying my magic to catch others off guard. As my magic has its limitations, the best I can do is try to be more versatile when using it. My people don't really use Technology but our neighbours do so we have plenty of chances to see their inventions in action."

He then replies to the captain.

"Yeah sure, I'm curious as to what you would have to drink on a ship full of undead." He chuckles


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 19, 2017)

Ricker Wilhelm "But you find at do have living guests on my ship and have good  stock of drinks would like an wine if at is your taste"

Fell Khan take a seat next to Ricker Wilhelm

Fell Khan "I have a look for some my books for you Yaruzaru if have not read them before"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 19, 2017)

Yaruzaru places the radio in front of him and rests his arms on the table.

"Sure, wine sounds good. So what sort of books do you have to read Fell?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 19, 2017)

Jin walks back to the others and takes a seat, as the snake lays itself on the floor and curls up around him.

- Wine isn't my type, sorry. Thanks, but... no thanks.

He takes out a small totem (usually the sort of minotaurs in games like War-Craft III and World of War-Craft), with a handle on the top, and makes a slight hand gesture near it. The insides of the totem lightens up, making it illuminate the area around similar to a lantern, but with a white light, as he places it on the floor.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 20, 2017)

(got no Internet at home so can't upload parts of the main story atm)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 20, 2017)

(just for the record : this is my totem, also main weapon, a bone totem that stands at roughly 210cm)


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 22, 2017)

Fell Khan "Have a Grimoire may find some thing within it pages, we shall see how you fair for now and see what works for you"

Ricker Wilhelm "Jin what you have there an axe?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 23, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Ricker Wilhelm "Jin what you have there an axe?"


Jin gently knocks on the totem :

- Nope. It's my totem, carved outta bones.

He slides his hand across the totem. A smile comes across his face.

- The birthday present I got from my kids, too. Such adorable children.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 24, 2017)

(Earlier that day at a bar somewhere within the city)

After walking around for about twenty minutes Yubie stumbles upon a bar, she enters and notices the gloomy atmosphere.

Linda is at the bar, having something light to drink after the events of the day. It looks to be a modest bar with a few customers.

Yubie walks into the bar, still looking down.

Linda - Yubie. Fancy meeting you here.

Hearing her name called she notices Linda and goes to sit with her at the bar.

Linda - I'm so stressed after everything that has happened, having to inform all the families about what has become of their loved ones.

Bartender - What would you like?

Yubie - Scotch on the rocks.

Bartender - Of course.

He prepares the drink for her, sliding it over to her once it's ready. She drinks some before slamming the glass on the bar. Linda looks over at her surprised.

Yubie - My soldiers are low on morale. One of them even tried to accuse me of killing Jason.

Yubie is looking at her drink while she speaks and Linda stares at her for a little while.

Linda - What happened?

Yubie retells the story of what happened on Satsuan.

Linda - I-it wasn't your fault. You were protecting your troop.

Yubie - I know but it still hurts… So what's your boyfriend doing?

Linda blushes.

Linda - Him and the mayor are preparing for a festival in a few days. The mayor wants to keep the city united.

Yubie - What are we going to do about the island that got taken.

Linda - I don't know, he hasn't told me but I'm sure he's planning to let them keep it for awhile.

Yubie starts to look up at the bar ceiling.

Yubie - Nura huh. Bag full of mysteries, not even you know everything about him.

Yubie grabs Linda by the shoulder.

Yubie - Come on, let's loosen up.

Yubie asks the bartender for four more scotch on the rocks. Yubie downs her first drink and then pats Linda's back to encourage her.

Yubie - Come on come on.

Linda - Alright, why not.

The more they get into the mood, the lighter the mood of the bar becomes. They start singing along to the bar music and everyone soon joins in on the fun.


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 24, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Fell Khan "Have a Grimoire may find some thing within it pages, we shall see how you fair for now and see what works for you"
> 
> Ricker Wilhelm "Jin what you have there an axe?"



"A Grimoire? I have heard of those but never actually read one. People seem to treat them like their lives depend on it."

looking at the totem, Yaruzaru notices his mouth is agape after hearing Jin's words and closes it.

"Your kids made that for you? If so, that's seriously impressive."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2017)

Jin chuckles at Yaru's compliment, and looks up at the sky, staring into the stars high above.

- Yup. My kids made that for me. I've never been more impressed and amazed.

He lets out a sigh of relief.

- Whenever away from home, I take it with me. I can feel their blessings resonating in the totem, telling me to never back down, especially when people's lives are on the line.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 24, 2017)

(by the way why did you change the picture of Totem?)

Ricker Wilhelm "An family man how many  children you have and how you meet their mother?" Ricker face as dead as it  is shows some form of sadness

Fell Khan "Grimoires holds the secrets and life work of an mage but one I'm showing you is a copy so no one had to die"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> (by the way why did you change the picture of Totem?)


(cuz I redesigned it, that's all)



Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Ricker Wilhelm "An family man how many children you have and how you meet their mother?" Ricker face as dead as is it show some form of sadness


- I'm a single father. I adopted 'em during my journey ; so far there're 14 of 'em.

Jin looks at the sky again, now kind of lost in thoughts. He leans back and makes seemingly random motions with his hand, as a soothing and bright green aura emerges from the totem and shifts around it, "growing" into a translucent tree, with flowers blooming beneath it.


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 24, 2017)

"No one had to die? Does that mean, they have to give up their lives to make a Grimoire? Or is it just that they spend their life working on the book to pass on to others?"

Yaruzaru's mouth hangs open again when hearing '14 children' but he quickly realizes this and shuts his mouth again. His surprise is soon replaced by intrigue, as he tilts his head with a thoughtful look when seeing a tree appear to grow from Jin's totem. He is not sure what to make of his abilities even though he is interested in how they work. He is reminded of Nura's illusions when seeing what Jin is doing though.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2017)

It looks like Jin is enjoying his time when "tending" the green translucent tree, as it grows on and on.
Soon, the green aura forms into various animals in the wilderness such as birds, squirrels, foxes, deer, etc, as they make their way to the tree. Butterflies also appear.
Above the scene are star dusts shifting together, forming a field of bright blue light that shines down.
Once done "painting" the scene, Jin walks to the tree and brings his hand up, his palm facing upward. A flower of green aura blooms out of thin air, above his hand, then flies away, along the flow of the wind, until it's out of sight.
He speaks up with a smile :

- Sometimes when I feel homesick, I usually do this.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 24, 2017)

Fell Khan "well in at mage is not all way in the mood to give up their work and secrets willingly"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 24, 2017)

Yaruzaru admires the 'scenery' that Jin creates while he replies to Fell Khan.

"Yeah, that does seem to be the case. Heh, the mood feels all sullen out of nowhere, I guess that's what happens when thinking about death and home, a wierd combination. I blame the demons, they're always there when you just want to relax and eat some sugar cane."

After a short pause of daydreaming about the sugar cane that was wrongly taken from him, he continues talking.

"Soo, do you two live around here? I only really see humans on these islands, it's rare to come across other... creatures, like myself."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 24, 2017)

Fell Khan "I been an wanderer for long time now my tribe now just memory, maybe one day find a home, I'll bring you the Grimoire"

Fell Khan gets up walk to the guest quarters with his arms cross  behind his back


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2017)

Yaruzaru said:


> "Soo, do you two live around here? I only really see humans on these islands, it's rare to come across other... creatures, like myself."


Jin shrugs, still "tending" the tree he just created.

- Nope, not around here. I don't like civilization. I live in a tribe far away ; getting around here because I heard about monsters or whatever rampaging the city.

He then shakes his head and sighs.

- I don't call them "demons", by the way. Maybe it's just me, but I don't think actual demons from the underworld would mess around like that.

Jin has a rather stern look on his face now, talking like he's teaching about how to be a proper demon, of sort.

- If you really call them "demons", then you're seriously insulting the evil spirits in my culture without knowing it... but... it's not your fault.

He rests his hands on the top of the totem, watching the animals, and continues speaking.

- To me, demons only exist in the underworld, punishing the souls of the sinned ones after their death, with absolutely unspeakable tortures. They don't take over cities and throw fire-balls at your face like what we went through, though.


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2017)

A sad look passes over Yaruzaru's face after Fell Khan answers. He feels like saying something but no words come to mind. At least none that he feels would be useful, to someone he does not know much about. He starts fiddling with the radio again, though he has figured out the basics of using it already, so he just plays around with it while listening to Jin speak before replying.

"Ah, I see. The people here call them demons, so I wouldn't know what else to call them. Unfortunately, they are not as passive as the demons you speak of are. As far as I have learned, depending on the culture, there can be many types of demons and gods. This place just so happens to be plagued by the ones that enjoy coming to the surface."

Yaruzaru rests his head on top of his arms as he continues.

"Though, if they actually aren't demons, what are they then... I suppose it would be more accurate to ask which creatures are actually demons, or if they all are, but just have their own way of doing things. Maybe it would be more accurate to simply call them monsters."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

Fell Khan return in an short time with the book and hand it to Yaruzaru

Fell Khan "It's written in Draconic if you do not know the Language I can give you other book to translate it"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2017)

"Ah no, I don't know the language, so something to translate it would be helpful. Though if I'm working out how to translate it, I would need more time to read the book. So I may need to borrow it off you if you'll allow it."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

Fell Khan "Well at would be the plan as it takes time learn anything some more so then other take your time, I'll be going get the other book now"

Fell khan go off to fetch the other book


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2017)

Yaruzaru said:


> Ah, I see. The people here call them demons, so I wouldn't know what else to call them. Unfortunately, they are not as passive as the demons you speak of are. As far as I have learned, depending on the culture, there can be many types of demons and gods. This place just so happens to be plagued by the ones that enjoy coming to the surface."
> 
> Yaruzaru rests his head on top of his arms as he continues.
> 
> "Though, if they actually aren't demons, what are they then... I suppose it would be more accurate to ask which creatures are actually demons, or if they all are, but just have their own way of doing things. Maybe it would be more accurate to simply call them monsters."


- Yeah, "monsters" is the better term.

Jin sits down, next to the tree, and feeds the animals that come to him with fruits that he pick from the ground and hold on his hands. Aside him and the totem, everything else in the scene is made of bright green and white aura, though.

- In my culture, it's more like this. When you die and your soul passes to the underworld, you'll be judged by the king down there. If you're guilty of something you've done when you were alive, then you'll be punished based on how serious your sins are. The "demons" that I'm talking about here simply carry out the punishment, or tortures, ordered by the king ; they don't get to the surface and rampage everywhere like these low-life monsters.

He stands up and waves his hands at the tree, splashing blue sparkles at it, looking like he's watering the tree. When he's done, the tree grows taller, until it's three times taller than the totem.
With one final motion of his hand, the entire scenery dissipates into a flow of sparkling flowers, made of the auras, and passes through the vicinity, before fading away, as Jin speaks up.

- Pass into the Iris...

Though no-one is injured or wounded of any sort, the flow of aura does make everyone feel completely rejuvenated, as if healed up back to shape.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Yeah, "monsters" is the better term.
> Though no-one is injured or wounded of any sort, the flow of aura does make everyone feel completely rejuvenated, as if healed up back to shape.



(Ricker Wilhelm still feels very much dead and disembodied)


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2017)

Yaruzaru feels somewhat more energized than before after the aura washes over him. His tail starts to sway on its own from the feeling. 
"Hmm, whatever the case, both sound unsettling to me. Either you get attacked by them while you live, or punished when you die. Well, at least the demons you mentioned only punish those that have done wrong. Even though that doesn't make me feel any better about the thought."


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 25, 2017)

Nura's voice can be heard on the radio.
"I will be picking you up early tomorrow before we go to the training facility. You will be setting the standard for the new recruits and sparring to find out each other's strengths and weaknesses. Any questions?"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

Fell Khan once more return to Yaruzaru and hands the other book to him

Fell Khan"I hope this helps"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> (Ricker Wilhelm still feels very much dead and disembodied)


(I know)



Yaruzaru said:


> "Hmm, whatever the case, both sound unsettling to me. Either you get attacked by them while you live, or punished when you die. Well, at least the demons you mentioned only punish those that have done wrong. Even though that doesn't make me feel any better about the thought."


Jin shrugs :

- That's karma for you. Live on your good side, or die on King Yama's bad side.



Nura Shinryu said:


> Nura's voice can be heard on the radio.
> "I will be picking you up early tomorrow before we go to the training facility. You will be setting the standard for the new recruits and sparring to find out each other's strengths and weaknesses. Any questions?"


He walks near the totem and cracks his knuckles.

- Yeah, some breakfast would be nice.

He chuckles a bit, obviously only joking at what he said earlier, then turns around.

- Alright, don't mind me, I'm just gonna give myself some workout.

He then stomps his hoof on the floor, making a burst of shockwave. Then, 7 more totems, but translucent, of 7 colors, appear around him ; each with a buffalo head on the top.

red : increase to resistance against status effects
orange : element fire
cyan : element frost
yellow : element thunder
dark blue : increase to all stats
purple : element poison
green : heal over time
A pack of spectral serpents start to "swim" in the air, from one totem to another, making a circle.
Jin also grows 9 more spectral serpent tails, but translucent, and white in color.
Once all powered up, he starts practicing what look like basic boxing attacks and techniques.

his dashes forward/backward become blurs and make him vanish out of sight
his jabs, hooks and uppercuts summon a large spectral serpent that snaps its maw shut at the immediate area he strikes
his stomps summon a large spectral bull that stomps its forelegs down on the ground with a large shockwave
his head-butts summon the bull to ram its horns forward


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2017)

Yaruzaru replies upon hearing Nura's voice on the radio.
"We're setting the standard? I feel like I'm going to end up embarrassing myself." He scratches his head
"What will the training be like anyway? I know we will be sparring but there must be more to it than that if new recruits are going to be there."

Yaruzaru looks worried seeing how Jin's 'training' involves rocking the ship but he decides to trust that he knows what he's doing.

Yaruzaru nods in thanks to Fell Khan when he hands the other book to him.
"May I have a receipt please?" He chuckles
"Jokes aside, and I hate to keep asking you for things, but do you have something to put these books in please?" He gestures to himself, showing that he's wearing nothing but black shorts and the fur on his back.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 25, 2017)

"The recruits will just be there to draw inspiration from you and see what kinds of dangers they will be facing. This is just so they can understand what situations they will be dealing with."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

The musicians stop playing and Ricker Wilhelm stand up eyes blazes red with hate at jin "Stop it now you fool or suffer my wrath"

Fell khan to  Yaruzaru "I see, I may have a backpack or an sack some such... I think you should come with me"

looking at Ricker Wilhelm then to Jin but still talking to Yaruzaru


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> "Stop it now you fool or suffer my wrath"


Jin stops his training a bit, then glances at Ricker, with his eyebrows raised in confusion :

- Excuse me ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2017)

Yaruzaru chuckles nervously seeing the captain get angry and goes with Fell Khan to somewhere safer- to find something to put the books in.
"Thanks for the help Fell. You don't mind me calling you Fell do you?"

He says as he follows behind Fell Khan.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

Ricker Wilhelm "You are Damaging my ship!" the air is getting cold and mist is forming

Fell Khan "This way, that's ok" walk with haste away from coming storm


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Ricker Wilhelm "You are Damaging my ship!" the air is getting cold and mist is forming


Jin looks around, then back at where he stomped his hoof on the floor.

- Sorry for hitting your ship, but I don't think I hit it hard enough to really "damage" it.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 25, 2017)

(Radio) "I don't know what you're doing over there but make sure you are prepared for the morning."
The radio on the table cuts off after Nura finishes speaking.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

The air get colder but the mist fade away and the ghost sit down and musicians start to play once more, his eyes are just embers in the night

Fell and Yaruzaru walk to the ship's hold grab a bag and then talk to Yaruzaru "will that do?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2017)

Nura Shinryu said:


> "I don't know what you're doing over there but make sure you are prepared for the morning."


Jin rolls his eyes and gets back to his training.

- Sure, whatever...

As he goes on with his training, he begins to speed up his attacks and stay more focused in each strike, wanting to make sure he'd finish a fist-fight as soon as it starts.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin rolls his eyes and gets back to his training.
> 
> - Sure, whatever...
> 
> As he goes on with his training, he begins to employ basic elemental strikes in the mix for combos as well, such as a splash of compressed water, a gust of wind, and a blast of hardened sand, at his desired directions. The elemental attacks gradually get more and more complex and large-scaled, such as a small tornado, a miniature tsunami wave, and a stone fist.



(You are still doing things that may harm the ship - small tornados and tsunamis may be seen as a threat by the ghost)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> (You are still doing things that may harm the ship - small tornados and tsunamis may be seen as a threat by the ghost)


(oops, lemme edit that real quick)


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Fell and Yaruzaru walk to the ship's hold grab a bag and then talk to Yaruzaru "will that do?"



"Yeah, that will be fine thanks."
He puts the books in the bag that Fell Khan gives him and puts the bag on his back.
"Thanks again, I'll be sure to get them back to you when I finish reading."

It suddenly occurs to Yaruzaru that he forgot Nura was on the radio in the commotion.
"Guess I'll speak to him in the morning." He mutters to himself


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

Fell Khan "In time you may return the my generosity one day, I feel it time to join the others on deck and would like a coat before we go maybe?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2017)

Yaruzaru looks around the hold of the ship but he is not particularly looking for anything. He just appears curious about the contents of the ship now that he's down there. Pulling himself away from idle thoughts, he looks a little startled when he hears Fell Khan speak.
"Hmm? Oh... well thanks, but I prefer not to wear much if I can avoid it, it gets in the way of my magic... and my fur. Shall we go then?" 
He starts to walk back up to the deck.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

Fell khan "Very well then, it's just at maybe colder outside but let us go then"

Fell Khan leads Yaruzaru back to the deck


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2017)

"I should be alright, I am used to being in the wilderness."
He says in response. As they get back to the deck he realizes what Fell Khan meant when he said it may be 'colder'. The air is awkwardly chilly now, despite them only being in the hold for a short while, although it does not seem to bother him too much. He looks over at Jin and the captain and can't shake the feeling that it may have had something to do with the captain's earlier outburst.

He shrugs and goes to pick up the radio from the table, only pausing to look up at the night sky. The stars greeting him make him smile but he also picks up on how late it must be now.
"We should probably rest. I for one would like to have a clear head if I'm going to be-"

He puts on his best Nura impersonation, standing up straight with his hands in his pockets while closing his eyes.

"Setting the standard for the new recruits."

He chuckles to himself briefly, partly in embarrassment, before he sits himself down on the deck floor. He shakes his head for a moment, realizing he was about to simply fall asleep on someone's ship without even asking about it.

"Um, would it be ok if I just sleep here?" He asks Fell Khan


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 25, 2017)

Fell Khan "yes it's fine there is room for us all in guest quarters and the good captain shall keep us safe"

Ricker Wilhelm "Indeed I will but I can't save them from your snoring at can wake the dead AH ah ah ah Ah ah ah"

Fell Khan "hm and try not to haunt Jin to night"

Ricker Wilhelm "It never entered my mind"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2017)

When done with his training, Jin gets the totem back on his back, as the whole "arena" fades away (but his 9 spectral serpent tails don't). He sits down on the floor and tries to catch his breath.



Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Fell Khan "hm and try not to haunt Jin to night"
> 
> Ricker Wilhelm "It never entered my mind"


Jin chuckles and looks away, obviously trying to hide the fact that he gets sleep paralysis very easily, and when it happens, it may look even more embarrassing than Yaru's incoming training with the recruits.


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 25, 2017)

"Heh, thanks. I'll count on your protection then."
He hears something about there being guest quarters but he seems comfortable enough just laying the bag and the radio down beside him, before curling up on the deck. He seems to fall asleep shortly after doing so.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 26, 2017)

Fell Khan "Good night I see you all tomorrow"

Ricker Wilhelm "Good night"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 27, 2017)

Yaruzaru wakes up after a few hours of sleep. He would have liked to of rested longer but this is enough for him to be able to get through the day he thinks. He has always been able to tell himself to wake up after a certain amount of time. Saves him from needing an alarm of some sort. He sits up and looks around, seeming confused for a moment as to where he is until he remembers yesterday's events. The sun can be seen steadily rising over the water. Its warmth passes through his fur and he can't help but smile a little at the sight after having such a long day.

"Is anyone awake other than me?"
He mutters to himself as he picks up his bag and the radio.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 27, 2017)

Rising from the deck  in front of you is the captain of the ship

Ricker Wilhelm "Good morning may I be of any help?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 27, 2017)

"Morning, I'm guessing you don't really sleep."
He says as he thinks about the fact that the captain is a ghost.
 "Uh, well if you have anything to eat, I'd be thankful, I'm feeling kind of sluggish."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 27, 2017)

Ricker Wilhelm "I do dreams some time but it hard to say if they are memories or dreams?"

Ricker pauses for a time

Ricker Wilhelm "I have some thing brought up for you and the other to eat"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 27, 2017)

"I'm inclined to think that they'd be memories, given that you're a ghost but only you would know I guess. Anyway, I'm up for eating anything you can offer."
Yaruzaru gets up and sits at the table, putting the radio down next to him.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 27, 2017)

Once more the crew bring out the table and chairs set them as other bring the flood at is dry meats and biscuits.

Fell Khan walk on deck "Greeting hope all is well?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 27, 2017)

"Yeah, all good here, the captain was just treating me to some food. You manage to get any sleep?"
He asks as he goes for the biscuits. Not shy at all about eating them in one bite.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 27, 2017)

Fell Khan "I sleep very well thank you and your self?"

Fell takes a seat at the table start to eat some food


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 27, 2017)

Yaruzaru practically swallows another cookie before speaking.
"I slept pretty well, the ship floor is surprisingly accommodating."

He looks back at the city, confirming to himself what happened yesterday.
"I wonder how long it will take to get everything back to normal. It's amazing that these people aren't in a full blown panic or something. The mayor must be pretty good at his job. Either that or they are used to this sort of scenario."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 27, 2017)

Fell Khan "Then Demon are vanquish and how long I can't say"

Ricker Wilhelm "What can they do but go on"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 27, 2017)

"How long indeed. There really is nothing but to continue on, but many tend to lose it after having a lot taken from them. These people seem strong enough to cope though. I mean, just look at the kids and the mayor. They were pretty much having a picnic and playing despite what just happened. It was kind of surprising but it was good to see that they can still enjoy themselves during tough times."

Yaruzaru pauses for a moment and stops eating. He takes the books out of his bag, figuring some reading will take his mind off of things for a little while. He opens the book that Fell gave him to help with translations, so that he may be able to make sense of the grimoire eventually.
"I wonder if I'll even have time to read all this with everything going on. Well anyway, I should go through the translations first right?"

He starts reading through the book while resting a hand on his cheek.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 30, 2017)

A large black vehicle arrives at the port, stopping a short distance away from the ship. Linda gets out of the vehicle and radios in.
“Are you guys ready?”


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 30, 2017)

Yaruzaru stops reading, even though he didn't get far into the book in the first place. He is a bit surprised to hear Linda on the other end of the radio.

"Linda? What happened to Nura?"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 30, 2017)

Linda - “He’s busy. I came to pick you up. Look towards the port.”


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 30, 2017)

Fell Khan get up and look to the Captain "Can you have your crew bring up my armour and the lock box thank you"

Ricker Wilhelm "It shall be done"

The crew set up an heavy sheets in an circle holed up by wooden rods as red robed thralls come on deck with an lock box and boxes and Fell Khan go in to the Circle and out of sight with the boxes and lock box


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 30, 2017)

Looking over the side of the ship he can spot Linda beside the vehicle.
"Ah I see, be there in a minute."

He turns around to see Fell preparing and scratches his head.
"Uh, Fell? What's all that for?"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 30, 2017)

Fell Khan "are we not going to show off? and Captain can you get the ship at the ready"

Ricker Wilhelm "Very well Sorcerer were are we going?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 30, 2017)

"Show off? I suppose that's one way of putting it... But I don't think flashing our gear and magic around needlessly will teach the recruits anything."
He chuckles

"I suppose it may boost their morale one way or another."

_As long as i don't do anything silly._
He thinks to himself.

"You taking the ship somewhere?"
He says while putting the books back in the bag, to get ready to head to where Linda is.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 30, 2017)

Fell Khan walk out in his dark armour with runes scars all over it which match the clawed gauntlet and a helmet of a demonic skull and holds in his left paw an flail each of the 3 chins ends with skull of gnoll, devil and humanoid (Elf) and all over him other new trinkets and gear and on his belt skulls and ancient helm.

Fell Khan "Now I'm ready to go with you Yaruzaru and Ricker we shall see"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 30, 2017)

Yaruzaru suddenly feels severely under geared in his shorts, seeing everything that Fell Khan is wearing.
"Pretty impressive, you definitely look more prepared than I am. Well, let's go then."

He puts the radio in the bag as well and leads off the ship, on all fours to where Linda is by the vehicle. He stops a few feet away while still crouched, greeting Linda with a brief wave.

"Hey Linda, been a while, how's the hotel doing?"

Yaruzaru chuckles a little even though he knows the joke is in bad taste.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 30, 2017)

Linda calmly closes her eyes and slowly tilts her head.

“Haha, you're funny. Let's go, we're gonna be late.”

Yaruzarus legs feel a lot heavier to the point where it should be difficult to move them at all.

(Strong Gravitational force holding his legs in place.)


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 30, 2017)

Fell Khan follows Yaruzaru

Fell Khan "Good bye Ricker"

Ricker "Have a good day Fell Khan and Yaruzaru"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 30, 2017)

Yaruaru tries to move toward the car but the sudden loss of mobility causes him to fall forward. He manages to use his hands as a brace to prevent himself from kissing the ground. Though he can't manage to move his legs much past turtle speed.

"I, can't move..."
His body tingles with alarm from having his movement suddenly restricted. He looks around the area, to see if there is anyone or anything else around.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 30, 2017)

Linda smiles a little.
"Aren't you going to get in?"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 30, 2017)

Fell Khan "Greeting Linda have we met before?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 30, 2017)

He looks a little confused for a moment but then he pauses and looks at Linda.
"Haha, you're funny. I thought we were running late?"
He says as he realizes she got the better of him.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 30, 2017)

"Um, I don't think so. I'm Linda, what's your name?"
She says to Fell Khan.

"Yes, we should be going."
The weight on Yaruzarus legs is lifted.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 30, 2017)

Fell Khan take off his helm "I'm call Fell Khan do you know Yaruzaru well?"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 30, 2017)

"He works for Nura, so I got to know him a little. Let's talk on the way though, get in."
She gets into the driver seat of the vehicle.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 30, 2017)

Fell Khan get in to the back of vehicle


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 30, 2017)

Fell Khan "How long you have known Nura for?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (May 30, 2017)

After checking to make sure his legs are still there, he gets into the passenger side of the vehicle.

_What kind of ability did she use on me. I wonder how it works..._
He thinks to himself but he is reluctant to ask her about it, from fear of her further demonstrating.

He puts his bag on his lap and relaxes into the seat of the vehicle, while he listens to the conversation.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 30, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Fell Khan "How long you have known Nura for?"


"Yeah, we've known each other since we were kids, we've been very close since then." She starts up the vehicle and takes it through the city.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (May 30, 2017)

Fell Khan "do you know what Nura have planed?"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (May 31, 2017)

"I can't tell you all the details as the thirds right-hand man may be listening but I do know that there's a reason why Nura let them take over the island."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 1, 2017)

"He let them take over the island?"
Yaruzaru looks a bit puzzled, not being able to think of a reason as to why Nura would leave Satsuan to the demons.

"Well, I suppose it's good to know he has some sort of plan. But the third's right-hand man sounds troubling, if he can spy on us, we can't really make any plans... save for Nura, I guess that's why he never says much."
Yaruzaru considers asking about the thirds right-hand man but he thinks that if Nura had a way to find him, then it wouldn't be much of a problem in the first place. Yaruzaru's wild speculation won't allow him to be satisfied without asking something though.

"You think they'd attack us at the training facility? I wouldn't put it past them at this point."


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 1, 2017)

"Sure if they want to attack an illusion."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 1, 2017)

Fell Khan "so we are being spied upon? well have to wait and see then"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 1, 2017)

The thought sounds amusing to him. The spy playing cat and mouse with Nura's illusions.
"That is a good point. No wonder they are so annoyed with him."


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 1, 2017)

After about a 30 minute drive, the vehicle arrives at the training facility which is a colosseum surrounded by stone pillars. There is a wooded area around the colosseum and a well-used building in the distance. Two medics, a researcher and Yubie are in the colosseum along with Nura. Twenty recruits in casual wear are talking to each other while they wait. Linda leads the mercenaries over to where Nura and the recruits are.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Yaruzaru was expecting there to be more recruits than this but he is kind of relieved that there won't be too many people watching him. He scans through the recruits to see who he will be 'teaching' before walking up to Nura.
"Didn't think that this was what you meant, when you said we'd be going to a training facility. But it's somehow fitting. What's the plan for today anyway? They are just here to watch right?"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 1, 2017)

Fell Khan "I foresee blood sports Yaruzaru"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 1, 2017)

"Oh goodie, we can help the third by wiping each other out." He chuckles


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 1, 2017)

Linda - These recruits are those that want to avenge their families, loved ones, friends. We are showing them the reality of being a soldier. The ones that want to stay will stay and the ones that don't will leave.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 1, 2017)

Fell Khan "so what is it you like us to do?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 1, 2017)

"I'll do what I can but I can't promise it will be useful to them."
After hearing Linda's words, looking at the recruits causes a stir of bad memories. He shifts his gaze away from them and silently waits for the answer to Fell Khan's question. An unwelcome thought crosses his mind, that all this may be too much for humans to handle. But he does admire that they came here prepared to fight for what they have lost, even though he is unsure if they will still be here after all is said and done. The recruits remind him of the soldiers back on Satsuan, who gave their lives to see the people off the island safely. 
_If we can even gain a handful of people like that, then it's worth trying._


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 2, 2017)

Linda replies to Fell Khan

“We are-”

Nura interrupts to speak to the recruits. Among the twenty that came, there are six women, the rest are men. They all turn to listen as he speaks.

Nura - Recruits. Everyone here today. I understand that you have gone through some losses from the recent demon attack. But there's a difference from thinking of change and wanting to change. Today will be the day where you will decide, what side you are on. If you choose, Yubie here will be your commander if you make it through this evening.

Some of the recruits gulp while others start to sweat.

Nura -  The mercenaries over there have had first hand experience in dealing with the monsters. Later on in the evening they will set the bar towards what you need to aim to on your journey. But first, we're gonna test your fitness. Don't worry, you're not alone, we're going to go through some classic army training. Yaruzaru and Yubie will start ahead but if at any point they fall behind, they're done. And to make things even, Yaruzaru and Yubie will have a ball and chain attached to their legs to slow them down.

Yubie - It wouldn't be fun without a challenge.

Nura - Linda, don't think you're not involved.

Nura goes to talk with his team, the medics and the researcher.

Linda - Don't I get any weights?

Nura - No you're fine as you are.

Linda pouts.

The recruits are discussing amongst themselves, seeming nervous. Nura’s assistants give Yaruzaru and Yubie a ball and chain each.

Nura - And after all this, I don't think I have to tell you, no powers. Everyone get to the starting positions.

As Nura walks ahead the atmosphere starts feeling different. He opens his hand, causing an obstacle course to faze into existence and when he closes his hand, it becomes real. He gradually goes down to one knee and takes a slow breath with his hand on his chest. After a few seconds he gets back up and runs his hands through his hair.

Nura - I'll be watching.


----------



## Julen (Jun 2, 2017)

(*looks around*






 

*leaves again because boredom*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 2, 2017)

Julen said:


> (*looks around*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jun 2, 2017)

Yaruzaru said:


> View attachment 19208


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 2, 2017)

Julen said:


> View attachment 19209


----------



## Julen (Jun 2, 2017)

Yaruzaru said:


> View attachment 19211


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 2, 2017)

Julen said:


> View attachment 19212


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 2, 2017)

_Me and Yubie setting the bar for these recruits may be overdoing it._
It was an honest thought with no ill intent. Thinking about leading ahead of the group with Yubie as well as possibly losing the money that he had been working hard for makes him visibly nervous. He makes an assumption based on what he hears from Nura. The fact that Nura may cancel the contract without paying him anything, despite all the work he has already done annoys him, but he understands that this is a test for what's to come.

Yaruzaru doesn't question the ball and chain that Nura wants him and Yubie to wear, or the restriction on using abilities, it seemed self-explanatory. He figured that it was as much a test for them as it is for the recruits here. The difference being that he'd be out of a job if he is too slow. He stands upright and walks around to get a feel for the additional weight. After a few moments he stops to look at Fell Khan as if trying to recall something.
"Now that I think about it, you didn't sign up for anything Fell. But maybe you could teach the recruits something while we're here. Have you ever fought anything like these monsters where you're from?"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2017)

Fell Khan "Linda as you were saying"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2017)

Fell Khan "Yaruzaru can give it a go"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2017)

Fell Khan "O yes I have kill many monsters if at is how you like to call them at as well other things"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 3, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Fell Khan "Linda as you were saying"


Linda - Um, Nura pretty much said what I was going to tell you.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 3, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Fell Khan "O yes I have kill many monsters if at is how you like to call them at as well other things"


"Maybe you can pass your experiences to them, I'm sure it will be useful."

He turns to Linda after hearing her reply to Fell Khan.
"I have to admit Linda, I'm kinda surprised to see you join in, I mean last I saw you, you were just assisting Nura at the hotel. Then I find out that you have your own abilities as well."

Yaruzaru starts to think that all Nura's colleagues are probably gifted in some way. Or rather that he only employs people of that type.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 3, 2017)

Fell Khan "I  hoped at you had something more to say and I can only try and help"


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 4, 2017)

Fell Khan draw out an piece chalk then go about drawing an circle on the stone floor and when at is done he draws runes inside of circle, Fell Khan stand up from his work and walk around the circle checking it than he stops and kneeling down and put his paw in to the circle touching the ground and begin charting arcane words as the circle and runes begin to glow with an white light.

Fell Khan "Now let see if your recruits have any magical Talent?"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 4, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Fell Khan "I  hoped at you had something more to say and I can only try and help"


Linda - "No not really, he pretty much covered everything." 

Linda glances over at Nura to make sure he's not looking. She then gets closer to Fell Khan and whispers. 

"Don't tell Nura but he is only making this recruitment really hard to deter them so that they won't meet the same fate as their loved ones."



Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Fell Khan draw out an piece chalk then go about drawing an circle on the stone floor and when at is done he draws runes inside of circle, Fell Khan stand up from his work and walk around the circle checking it than he stops and kneeling down and put his paw in to the circle touching the ground and begin charting arcane words as the circle and runes begin to glow with an white light.
> 
> Fell Khan "Now let see if your recruits have any magical Talent?"



Fell Khan's magic doesn't detect anything unusual from the recruits.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 4, 2017)

Fell Khan have each recruits enter the circle and tells them to use there force of will on the circle to change it's colour, each in turn they enter with no change

Fell Khan "Not a single one of you have the spark of magic, I can show you what to look out for if you face an caster and hope at you are not turn into charred bones and ash or other fate at death is a mercy"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Yaruzaru chuckles.
"That's a colorful way of offering advice. What made you think they had any magical ability? The humans on these islands seem mostly normal, save a select few."
He looks over at Yubie and Linda in turn.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 5, 2017)

Fell Khan "What is normal Yaruzaru as at is in the eye of the beholder"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 5, 2017)

"True, but from a magical standpoint, the number of abnormal humans living here is very low. I have only seen, Yubie, Linda, and Nura capable of displaying any abilities beyond that of normal human standards."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 5, 2017)

Fell Khan "I'm very much a stranger to this land and why underestimate them then they maybe others with gifts?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 5, 2017)

"There might be others. But unless they decide to show themselves we won't know. Besides, I'm pretty sensitive to magic, if there were more gifted humans living here, I'm sure I would have felt something by now."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 5, 2017)

Fell Khan "A shame we can hope to see if at they have any other talents?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 5, 2017)

"Of course. That's what they are here for after all."


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 5, 2017)

Fell Khan "Let's see this test and get this over with"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 5, 2017)

Linda - “Yes, feel free to join in. If not, then we look forward to hearing your advice afterward.” She says to Fell Khan.

The medics give Yubie and Yaruzaru the keys to their locks. The chains on their legs are long enough that they would be able to hold the ball on the end while they run if they wanted to.

Medic - “For unlocking them afterward of course... Also, Nura forgot to mention but we will be monitoring your performance. You will all be doing 5 laps but there's no time limit.”

The Olympic size obstacle course creates a large circle around the building in the distance. It's a simple steeplechase course. The assistants direct everyone toward the area and everyone follows them to the start of the course.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Shaggy Gnoll said:


> Fell Khan "Let's see this test and get this over with"


"Indeed, I'd actually like to take some time to kick back from all this fighting and training. But that may be a while yet."
He follows the assistants to the start of the course, picking up the ball and chain to carry in his hands rather than letting it drag. Would not do well to have it get caught while attempting to jump the hurdles he thinks. While he waits for things to begin he fidgets with the ball and chain, swinging it back and forth idly while looking over at the recruits and the track.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 5, 2017)

Fell Khan "I'll take a pass but if any are still standing I'll give them advice"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 6, 2017)

The researcher explains that the first shot will be for Yubie, Linda, and Yaruzaru while the second shot will be for everyone else. While everyone is talking Yubie is warming out her joints.

Yubie - "You guys better keep up."

Linda - "If you're tired we have refreshments and drinks over there." She says to the recruits while gesturing to the medic who is standing by a table. There is a pause while everyone looks over .

Researcher - "On your marks... get set... go!"

The researcher fires the first shot. Yubie gets ahead quickly while holding the ball and chain attached to her and Linda is a few seconds behind her.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2017)

Using Yubie as a motivator, he keeps pace with Linda while holding the ball and chain in his hands. He gets a silly thought that Linda may do what she did before to him to try and slow him down. But he doubts that Linda would be so petty, even though he wouldn't put it past her.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 6, 2017)

Fell Khan Watch the runners call out encourage to them all but bit more for Yaruzaru


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 7, 2017)

The researcher fires a second shot to signal for the recruits to start about 20 seconds after the first shot. Yubie is still some distance ahead of Linda and the others as she clears the hurdles around the course. The recruits start off determined, clearing the course and the hurdles but with some difficulty.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 7, 2017)

Yaruzaru doesn't try to push himself any further than necessary. Only keeping himself at pace with Linda despite feeling the itch of a challenge in trying to catch Yubie. If anything he seems to enjoy the company of running alongside someone. Besides, this is more for the recruits benefit than his own.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 11, 2017)

After clearing a lap on the track Yubie still manages to keep her distance ahead and the recruits do their best to clear the obstacles around the course, though they are a good distance behind the leaders.

Recruit -"Shit it's getting hard. How many laps? Four more? My god."

 Linda who seems to be doing well looks over to speak to Yaruzaru who is running next to her. "Aren't you getting tired yet?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 11, 2017)

Having gone through a lap along with the others, Yaruzaru doesn't appear to be any worse off than when he started, still copying Linda's pace while clearing the course. In fact, it seems he is more focused on staring into space, than paying attention to the obstacles ahead of him until Linda speaks. Despite the extra weight, the ball and chain he is carrying appears to be more of a nuisance than a hindrance to him, as he has to keep adjusting his grip on it every time he clears a hurdle. "I don't really get 'tired'. My body works differently than yours does."


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 11, 2017)

"With that kind of stamina, you could probably pass Yubie."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 11, 2017)

"Maybe, but I wouldn't feel very accomplished doing it, so I'll settle for not getting fired for now."


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 11, 2017)

"How is the weight on that ball and chain feeling?" It suddenly grows heavier.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 11, 2017)

Yaruzaru's surprise is quickly replaced by an unamused glare at Linda as he is pulled to lean forward by the increased weight. "Didn't Nura say no abilities?"


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 11, 2017)

"What abilities are you talking about?" She says as she runs ahead.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 11, 2017)

"I see how it is." 

_Knock her out with the ball and chain, hide the body, blame it on the demons. Nobody has to know.
_
He does his best to adapt to the difference but it's clearly slowing him down.


----------



## Nura Shinryu (Jun 11, 2017)

Linda takes the chance to create some distance between them before Yaruzaru's ball and chain returns to its normal weight.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 11, 2017)

Upon having the generously added weight lifted, Yaruzaru makes a low growling sound before dashing ahead to catch up.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Jun 13, 2017)

Fell Khan Watch them run keeping an eye on Yaruzaru and encourage them onwards.


----------

